# *** Tear staining and an alternative for Angel Eyes ???? ***



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Our sweet maltipoo has awful tear stains. We clean his eyes twice a day with a warm washcloth. He gets fed Fromm puppy food and bottled water. A friend suggested Angel Eyes. We just started giving it to him and already I can see a difference in the amount of eye goop he gets. However, I am weary of keeping him on this for any length of time due to the antibiotic in it. Does anyone have a good natural alternative? Our puppy is currently 8 months old and 7 pounds. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I found that feeding a grain free kibble helps my dogs with tear stains. It could also be environmental allergies this time of year.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Also, I have found foods or treats with blueberries and cranberies seem to help. Just something about the antioxidants seem to help to reduce it.


----------

